#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Khao Pu - Khao Ya National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Pu - Khao Ya National Park*

Phatthalung
Trang

*General Information*

Situated in Phattalung and Trang Provinces, the park is named by local "Bha Brommajan" (Virgin Forest). There are camp on trees along the river, at the low land. The park is plateau and surrounded by steep mountain. The park's attraction are; Tham Ruen Thepnimit, Tham Wang Nai Phud and Tham Kon Than Long Sra Caves; Khao Kram and Rian Thong Waterfalls and Sra (pool) Nong Manora. 

*Geography*

Geologically it is a plateau located on the center of the valley, so it’s surrounded by mountain ranges consisting of Ban-tad mountain, Nakornsri-Thammarad mountain, Khao Pu-Khao Ya mountain, Pa Rae mountain, Wat Tham mountain, Phra-ya Krung Jeen mountain and Pa Hong mountain. It’s covered with rich Evergreen forest and originates many virgin streams such as Klong Khao-Tra Krai, Huay Lum leang, Huay Lum Sin, Huay Mud, etc.

*Climate*

The climate can be provided into 2 seasons, rainy and summer. Generally the whether is cool (average temperature is 22 Degree Celsius) because the park is abundant of rain and covered by Moist evergreen forest. June-August is the most attractive season for tourism since that is the fruit season which you can enjoy plenty of famous southern fruits; mangoesteen, rambutan, durian, langsat (ipani), parkia, etc.

*Flora and Fauna*

Mostly Moist Evergreen forest, its fauna consists of economical valued trees which are Hopea odorata Roxb, Malacca teak, Dipterocarpus alatus, etc. Ground fauna consists of herb plants, rattans and wild orchids, etc. 

Park forest area connects to the Bun-Tad Mountain Range Wildlife Sanctuary, so many wild animals from time to time migrate between these two forests. General found animals are consisting of serow, bear, Malayan tapir, civet, Barking deer, Chinese pangolin, Flying squirrel, monkey, hornbill, Great hornbill, hillmyna, dove, etc.

----------

